# Portland/Toronto recap



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/games/20051024/PORTOR/recap.html

WINNIPEG, Manitoba (Ticker) -- Darius Miles led a balanced scoring effort with 20 points to help the Portland Trail Blazers defeat the Toronto Raptors, 105-98, in a preseason contest.

Offseason acquisition Juan Dixon added 16 points and Zach Randolph 15 for the Trail Blazers, who led after each of the final three quarters after trailing, 27-23, following the opening period.

Miles scored 13 points and Randolph eight in the first half for Portland, which held a 52-46 edge at the break.

Portland held an 88-81 edge before embarking on a 10-3 run to open a 14-point lead with two minutes to play. Toronto got no closer than the final score.

Jalen Rose had 21 points to pace the Raptors.

The seventh overall draft pick in June, Toronto's Charlie Villanueva continued a fine preseason with 19 points, and fellow rookie Joey Graham added 16.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey, Darius Miles doesn't suck after all.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

He never sucked. But this was the Dr. Jekyle side of Miles. Hyde will appear about 50-60% of the time.


----------



## WebZen (Oct 10, 2005)

BOX Score now up at Yahoo!

BOX SCORE


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Those numbers are nice

2FG% = 594
3FG% = .417 (Third game in a row over 40%) :banana:
FT% = .828 

16 turnovers :banana: much better


its the Raptors.. but good job guys


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Jarret Jack had some nice numbers!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

now if the blazers put these numbers up all the time and darius continues with performance like this then we could make a run at the playoffs.provided zach does 12-15ppg 2.3-3 rpg,darius does 13ppg and 1.5rpg jack and bassy do 15 and 3rpgs and theo does 3-9 blocks per game and pryzbilla does some nice numbers and dixon to cap it all off and weed be a playoff caliber team.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> Those numbers are nice
> 
> 2FG% = 594
> 3FG% = .417 (Third game in a row over 40%) :banana:
> FT% = .828


If we can do this with any regularity, we're going to win more than 27 games 

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Zidane said:


> now if the blazers put these numbers up all the time and darius continues with performance like this then we could make a run at the playoffs.provided zach does 12-15ppg 2.3-3 rpg,darius does 13ppg and 1.5rpg jack and bassy do 15 and 3rpgs and theo does 3-9 blocks per game and pryzbilla does some nice numbers and dixon to cap it all off and weed be a playoff caliber team.


Ah, the pendulum swings too far the other direction.


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

And Telfair had more rebounds than Al Jefferson did his last game ! (sorry, couldn't resist)

Where was Webster?


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

FeloniusThunk said:


> And Telfair had more rebounds than Al Jefferson did his last game ! (sorry, couldn't resist)
> 
> Where was Webster?


Because Smith and Dixon were doing so well, Webster saw no time.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

I will not know what kind of team we will be like when both our starting forwards average under 5 rebounds per game and when Theo is able to stuff a guy 9 times.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Real Interesting to see the abscence of...

Webster
Kyhrapa
Monia


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

webster didnt play the broadcast staff thinks this will be nates 10 man rotation. Zidane how will Theo average 3-9 blocks? i meen 3 blocks maybe, but more then 4? How are u expecting Zach to have a worse year then last and only get 2-3 rebs? when last year he averaged 19 and 10? Darius only getting 1.5 rebs a game? maybe you meen blocks? Darius is one of the only SF in the leagues that can average 2 blocks a game.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Fork said:


> Ah, the pendulum swings too far the other direction.


what's that supposed to mean?If it means im wishing to much about the team i don't mean to im just speaking as if that would happen.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't want to hear this "it's just the Raptors" crap.

Yeah, well, I know it's hard to digest, but we're "just the Trail Blazers."

I'll take every victory we can get right now. 

If it's the end of the world when we lose by 20+ points in a pre season game, what does it mean when we finally win one? 

_*"And on the 5th day, God created the Portland Trailblazers?"*_


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Looks like the boxscore has been corrected -- check it again (hit refresh if you need to). More reasonable numbers there now.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> webster didnt play the broadcast staff thinks this will be nates 10 man rotation.


I can understand Webster seeing time at the end of the bench, but if VIktor and Sergei can't crack the 10 man rotation they should be used as sweetener with Ruben to get a legit backup PF in here.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

dam thats quite a difference.
Erik


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

The Professional Fan said:


> I don't want to hear this "it's just the Raptors" crap.


Maybe you missed the rest of my post where I said good job guys!!!! or my positive posts about their shooting 3 games in a row over 40% from the arc

I would of been thrilled if they beat the champs tonight... but being preseason and beating the Raptors is not on the top of my thrill hill. They simply will nto be that good. neither will we...

But I agree wholeheartedly... a win is a win PF :woot:

we are 33% in preseason against teams which are hardly conference finalists. but its only preseason. not everyone players their best lineups or with consistancy

33% rate translates to 27 wins in a season... a mark we had last year... and one which it seems is just about the average of what the boards is predicting. some higher.... some lower


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Schilly said:


> I can understand Webster seeing time at the end of the bench, but if VIktor and Sergei can't crack the 10 man rotation they should be used as sweetener with Ruben to get a legit backup PF in here.


I think that, because Smith and Dixon are streaky guys, and Miles can't yet be counted on to bring this kind of enthusiasm every night, there will always be spots for Viktor, Sergei, and Martell as energizers.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

the only problem i see with tradeing sergi and viktor is were commited to the youth movement and there is no guarranty that dixon and smith can do that every night.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> webster didnt play the broadcast staff thinks this will be nates 10 man rotation.



So Dixon is going to keep playing decent minutes while Outlaw gets 10 minutes and Monia and Webster sit? I'm not happy about that at all. Smith has done okay but Dixon hasn't. He shouldn't be rewarded for sucking. (I don't care what he finally did tonight.) Outlaw, Webster, and Monia have all played better than he has.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Honestly at this point I wouldn't feel very confident putting any stock into the rotations Nate has been using. I think to date he is still just getting a feel for the players and how they will do...Dixon and Smith in particular. Juan we all know is a streak shooter, nate wanted to see a streak. SMith is pretty unknown having developed overseas, personaly I think he has a role on this team. Blake really has no role with the way Jack and Telfair are playing, until they decide which is the future of the team.

I guess we'll really have a better feel next Wednesday.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Why does it have to mean anything that Webster, Monia and Viktor didn't play tonight? Every game so far Nate has sat certain players and played the guys and combinations he wants to look at that night. 

At some point he'll settle on an 8-10 man rotation, but I don't expect that he's there yet. 

I don't care if it's Toronto or Charlotte, any improvement by the Blazers and any win is worth celebrating at this point.

:banana:


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Miksaid said:


> I will not know what kind of team we will be like when both our starting forwards average under 5 rebounds per game and when Theo is able to stuff a guy 9 times.


Theo only had one Block.....? what's the 9 from?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

probly the bad box score.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Where was Ha today, he wasn't on the boxscore


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> I can understand Webster seeing time at the end of the bench, but if VIktor and Sergei can't crack the 10 man rotation they should be used as sweetener with Ruben to get a legit backup PF in here.


IMO Darius Miles should be the one to go before Khrapya.....I think Viktor will be a special player in the league, one of the better sixth men around....He's an old school hustle type, good defender, with a pretty solid shot to add to it something every team needs in order to be successful.....


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

If the Russians play, then Webster doesn't play.

1. Joel
2. Zach
3. Miles
4. Smith
5. Telfair
6. Theo
7. Jack
8. Ruben 
9. Dixon
10. Outlaw

11. Viktor
12. Monia
______________
13. Webster (IR or NBDL)
14. Ha (IR or NBDL)
15. Blake (IR)

Just one option.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Backboard Cam said:


> If the Russians play, then Webster doesn't play.
> 
> 1. Joel
> 2. Zach
> ...



Thats why we need to trade both Darius and Ruben for a quality backup 4 and a pick....


----------



## Blazer4ever (Feb 1, 2003)

That's a good "If you were Nate" question:
Set a strong 10-man rotation, even if some good players are left out, or change the lineup throughout the season based on who does best in practice/previous games?


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazer Bert said:


> Why does it have to mean anything that Webster, Monia and Viktor didn't play tonight? Every game so far Nate has sat certain players and played the guys and combinations he wants to look at that night.
> 
> At some point he'll settle on an 8-10 man rotation, but I don't expect that he's there yet.
> 
> :banana:




From today's oregonian: 

"McMillan used what he says will be his playing rotation in the regular season, and six of the 10 Blazers who played scored in double figures, led by Darius Miles' 20 points."


That's why...


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

So, according to the story, its Telfair, Smith, Miles, Randolph and Pryzbilla as starters and Ratliff, Patterson, Dixon, Jack and Outlaw off the bench, probably Outlaw the least if how much he has played so far is any indication.

My only quarrel would be with Dixon, he hasn't seemed to show much this preseason before yesterday. But it looks like Nate doesn't consider Outlaw or Monia a "2", so he considers Dixon his only other SG (besides Smith) except the inexperienced Webster (and even him there are doubts as if he is a "2").

Blake must feel like a real idiot at this point for signing with Portland, he doesn't even get mentioned as a guy who might get into games in the second half sometimes.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

ProZach said:


> From today's oregonian:
> 
> "McMillan used what he says will be his playing rotation in the regular season, and six of the 10 Blazers who played scored in double figures, led by Darius Miles' 20 points."
> 
> ...


Ahh....

Well, we can't play 8 guys at once, so somebody's got to sit. It had to happen sooner or later. Settling on a rotation should improve the team's performance. We can't be as bad as some of those preseason games have made it seem.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Bert said:


> Ahh....
> 
> Well, we can't play 8 guys at once...


Perhaps not. That said, perhaps it's time to talk with Stern about a little, tiny change in the rules? Something like, teams coming off of less than 30-win seasons get to play six guys at once? Think of the zone defense options!


----------

